# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Per meshkujt : A dini ta lidhni kollaren apo kravaten?

## gloreta

Mundesia per te mesuar se si lidhet nje kollare, ose nje kravate nuk eshte shume e veshtire, a dini ju?

 :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

Kete mund ta mesojne dhe femrat, ne raste urgjence kur mashkulli nuk e di.   :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

Glori sa gjera na duhet neve me lidh , 
meshkujt vetem kravaten kane  edhe ate neve duhet me ja mesu mi ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kaligula

[/QUOTE]

 Kjo eshte nje nga gjerat me me vlere qe kam "marre" ketu  :ngerdheshje: 

 Megjithese e urrej te mbaj kravate ka raste me duhet ta ve me se s'ben (aktualisht i kam te gjitha te lidhura  :ngerdheshje:  dhe ashtu i mbaj)

* Ku te paska shkuar mendja moj   !!!!*

----------


## alem_de

Kam dite me e lidhe qe me 10 vjec.Hah

----------


## Linda5

> Kete mund ta mesojne dhe femrat, ne raste urgjence kur mashkulli nuk e di.  ; ) : D


Me mire esht te mbajne flige,se po mesum si tju a lidhim ,do mesojm edhe si tja u shtrengojme deri ne fund kollaren :ngerdheshje:  dhe veç kur ta shikojm veten ne Knast  :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Kaligula

> Kam dite me e lidhe qe me 10 vjec.Hah


 Hohoho ..........

*JO mua me hyri ne pune kjo, po e shoh si behet tani*

----------


## gloreta

Mesojeni, mesojeni qe te mos mundoheni kot me vone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ximi_abedini

nuk di me lidh sepse skam qen i interesuar te di sepse ndoshta isha mesu, dhe nuk mendoj mu msu as ne te ardhmen
ne jeten time nje her e kam vnu dhe ate ma ka lidh tjeter kush ma nuk mendoj me vnu veq nese me detyrojn kur te martohem apo ne ndonje vend ku nuk me lejoj pa kravat

e urrej kravaten sepse me duket kur te vnoj me rrit mendjen dhe behme mendjemadh dhe nuk kam deshir mu dallu nga te tjeret

----------


## prishtinase

ja mesoni ............. :perqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

> nuk di me lidh sepse skam qen i interesuar te di sepse ndoshta isha mesu, dhe nuk mendoj mu msu as ne te ardhmen
> ne jeten time nje her e kam vnu dhe ate ma ka lidh tjeter kush ma nuk mendoj me vnu veq nese me detyrojn kur te martohem apo ne ndonje vend ku nuk me lejoj pa kravat
> 
> e urrej kravaten sepse me duket kur te vnoj me rrit mendjen dhe behme mendjemadh dhe nuk kam deshir mu dallu nga te tjeret



Kravata nuk te ben te ndihesh si mendjemadh, e meson, dhe jo te heqesh te zite e ullirit duke pritur tjetrin.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

aman glori mos ma kujto le qe lidh timet po do te lidh edhe te burrit dhe une i le te lidhura pertoj aman gje e merzitcme

----------


## Kasumi

e barte me qejf sidomos neper festat kombetare dhe fetare neper manifestime e tubime me lidh nuk di por behet disi te flm prishtinase do ta provoj por nuk kam kesi ngjyre .,,,

----------


## Izadora

> Megjithese e urrej te mbaj kravate ka raste me duhet ta ve me se s'ben (aktualisht i kam te gjitha te lidhura :-D dhe ashtu i mbaj)
> 
> * Ku te paska shkuar mendja moj :-)  !!!!*


Kjo eshte idea me e mire , megjithse ka edhe kravata per femra .
Nje qe bleva ishte e lidhme , dy here e kam ven me kujdes mos u zgillte  :ngerdheshje: 

Ajo kinezja nuk jam une, thjesht me dhen iden e kravates per femra :

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Kravata nuk te ben te ndihesh si mendjemadh, e meson, dhe jo te heqesh te zite e ullirit duke pritur tjetrin.


nuk eshte keq me te vnu dikush tjeter

----------


## gloreta

> nuk eshte keq me te vnu dikush tjeter



Nuk eshte e thene se do i tregosh tjetrit qe e mesove.
Dhe femija meson ne moshen 7 vjece te shkruaje germat e para . Dhe ti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

mire keni ber qe hapet ket tem se ka shum njerze qe sdin ta lidhine kravaten shpesh ndodhe te vine fqinjet qe te ju ndihmoje,mirpo nuke eshte vetem kjo metode e lidhjes se kravates ka edhe metoda tjera kjo eshte me e thjeshta qe keni paraqite si do qe te jet keni bere mire.
personalishte me pengon por qti besh qe eshte e detyrushme ne punen qe bejme.

----------


## kryenece

kam pas ditur me kohe si te lidh kravaten plus qe ne punen qe kam e permban uniforma kravaten e doemos qe do i dal zot vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------

